# Rocket attack kills NATO soldier in Afghanistan



## Pea (23 Nov 2006)

Rocket attack kills NATO soldier in Afghanistan
Updated Thu. Nov. 23 2006 1:55 PM ET

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20061123/afghanistan_attack_061123/20061123?hub=World

Associated Press

KABUL, Afghanistan -- An insurgent rocket attack killed one NATO soldier and injured another while they were on patrol in central Afghanistan on Thursday, the western alliance said.

NATO soldiers and rebels exchanged small arms fire, and air support was used against the insurgents, NATO's International Security Assistance Force said in a statement.

The nationalities of the soldiers were not released. Canada has some 2,500 soldiers in Afghanistan, most in southern Kandahar province.

Insurgents have stepped up attacks against western and Afghan security forces this year, the deadliest in Afghanistan since the Taliban was driven from power in a U.S. invasion in 2001.

Overall, more than 3,700 people have died in insurgency-related violence.

Attacks have fallen off in recent weeks as an early winter has brought snow to Afghanistan's mountains. NATO officials also say that its offensive operations over the last couple months have reduced insurgent capability.

Thursday's death was the first of a western soldier in more than two weeks.


----------



## Rice0031 (23 Nov 2006)

To whoever it may be, Canadian or not, Rest in Peace.


----------



## dardt (23 Nov 2006)

RIP


----------



## 3rd Horseman (23 Nov 2006)

RIP soldier, thoughts are with family, friends and the wounded soldier.


----------



## ark (23 Nov 2006)

RIP soldier


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Nov 2006)

RIP soldier.


----------



## Kirkhill (23 Nov 2006)

Condolences to the family and peace to the soldier.


----------

